# uscire dal seminato



## zia pikes

Vorrei sapere se esiste un'espressione idiomatica francese corrispondente all'espressione italiana "uscire dal seminato"
grazie!


----------



## itka

Non so se ci sono parecchie situazioni in cui si puo' usare quest'espressione...

Io, direi : "s'écarter du sujet" mentre ci sta parlando di una cosa seria e poi, chiacchierando, ci si allontana dal soggetto.
E a questo punto, si dice _"Retournons à nos moutons"_ cioè "torniamo al nostro argomento".


----------



## zia pikes

Sì...ma in effetti "uscire dal seminato" si usa più che altro per dire che ci si allontana da un percorso prefissato, che non si agisce più secondo quanto già deciso da altri... penso che abbia in molti casi una valenza positiva...
"s'écarter du sujet", come hai detto tu, è più "andare fuori tema"


----------



## itka

Forse, in un senso positivo, si potrebbe dire : "sortir des sentiers battus" : trovare idee nuove, avere uno sguardo diverso.


----------



## Necsus

Suggerimento del Garzanti:
_uscire _(_fuori_) _dal seminato_, (_fig._) [...] (_di un comportamento_) ne pas suivre les conventions (_o_ s'écarter des règles).


----------



## coeurdenids

Non e possibile tradurla dal inglese ("out of the box"): "_a la sortie de la boite_?"


----------



## Corsicum

Tout dépend du contexte, mais s’agissant de bon sens paysan j’ai tendance à le comprendre comme *divaguer, dérailler* …_dire ou faire n’importe quoi_
_Uscire *dal seminato=* *divagare. *_
http://it.thefreedictionary.com/uscire

Si c’est de façon consciente et volontaire => aspect positif
Si c’est de façon inconsciente et irresponsable => aspect négatif
___________________________________________
Edit précision : Définitions probablement incorrectes


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Suggerimento del Garzanti:
> _uscire _(_fuori_) _dal seminato_, (_fig._) [...] (_di un comportamento_) ne pas suivre les conventions (_o_ s'écarter des règles).


 
Renseignements pris(_Corse inclus_), c’est la bonne définition : _s'écarter des règles_
Vu aussi : _s'éloigner du sujet_ ; Par ext. _sortir de ses gonds_, _perdre son sang-froid lors d'une discussion_


----------

